# refeed day



## joey2005 (Sep 22, 2004)

SHould refeed day be more calories than your cutting daily diet? and Should you do come cardio on this day?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 22, 2004)

Read the sticky at the top of this forum called Refeeds and Leptin.

Enough spoon feed already, read and learn.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 22, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Read the sticky at the top of this forum called Refeeds and Leptin.
> 
> Enough spoon feed already, read and learn.


----------



## joey2005 (Sep 22, 2004)

thats the problem . I did read lol. I guess thats why I got a 430 on Verbal SAT. Oh well just have to try harder.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 22, 2004)

joey2005 said:
			
		

> SHould refeed day be more calories than your cutting daily diet? and Should you do come cardio on this day?



read this question out loud to yourself. the answer is in the question.


----------



## tr2570fl (Sep 22, 2004)

Jodi or anyone else. I researched refeeds both here and on other sites and I have a pretty good understanding of what they are and many of the rules. My diet is basically low carb. On lifting days (5) I consume anywhere from 75 to 130 grams of carbs, and off days (2) I consume anywhere from 40-75. I was just wondering if a refeed is totally necessary. I just had one last saturday. I ate box of 75% reduced trix cereal and about 8 low fat eggo waffles along with the necessary protein for the day. I know that eating low carb like this can cause loss of strength so if a refeed is necessary I guess I will go on doing it once a week. Does that sound right?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 22, 2004)

I look at refeeding 3 ways.  1.  You are lacking energy, you are tired and lifting is becoming difficult - It's time to refeed.  2.  You are really, really low bodyfat and carbs are low and leptin is dropping fast - It's time to refeed.
3.  You keep your carbs moderate but you are trying to build muscle - You need to refeed.

If you don't feel you belong in any of these categories then I see no reason to refeed.


----------



## tr2570fl (Sep 22, 2004)

Yea I understand all of that. I am 6ft 170-173 bf 8-10%. Is that bf low enough to have to refeed. The bad thing is I am really strict about my diet due to past experiences. The thing is when I refeed I feel guilty even though I know I am helping my body out. So I was figuring that if I did a refeed that is just enough to restore my levels of leptin, would say 2800 calories from carbs be enough. I want to get my levels up to there full amount to get my body burning fat again but I only want to do it by eating the minimum number of cals/carbs to do that. Thanks for the help.


----------

